# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Jezu Krishi na mëson

## toni77_toni

*Zoti na mëson!*


*Këtu mund të lexojna nga ato që na ka mësuar Zoti i jonë Jezus.

Kuptohet gjithsesi sipas ungjijve - Bibla!


toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Adhuro Zotin, Hyjin tënde!*
Mt 4, 9-10

*dhe i tha: ``Unë do të t`i jap të gjitha këto, nëse ti bie përmbys para meje dhe më adhuron``. 

Atëherë Jezusi i tha: ``Shporru, Satan, sepse është shkruar: "Adhuro Zotin, Hyjin tënde, dhe shërbeji vetëm Atij"``.*


toni77


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Në qoftë se dora jote të çon në mëkat, preje!*
Mt 5, 29-30



*Në qoftë se syri yt i djathtë të çon në mëkat, hiqe dhe flake larg teje, sepse është më mirë për ty që të humbësh një nga gjymtyrët e tua se sa të hidhet në ferr gjithë trupi yt; 


dhe në qoftë se dora jote e djathtë të çon në mëkat, preje dhe hidhe larg teje, sepse është më mirë që të humbësh një nga gjymtyrët e tua se sa të hidhet në ferr gjithë trupi yt. 


toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Nëse dikush do të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten!*
Lk 9, 23-26


*Pastaj u tha të gjithëve: Nëse dikush do të vijë pas meje, le ta mohojë vetveten, ta marrë çdo ditë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë. Sepse kush do ta shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por kush do ta humbasë jetën e vet për shkakun tim, do ta shpëtojë.


E pra, ç'dobi ka njeriu po të fitojë tërë botën, dhe pastaj të shkatërrojë veten dhe të shkojë në humbje?


Sepse, nëse dikujt i vjen turp për mua dhe për fjalët e mia, edhe Birit të njeriut do t'i vijë turp për të, kur të vijë në lavdinë e vet dhe të Atit e të engjëjve të shenjtë.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lypni dhe do t'ju jepet!* 
Lk 11, 9-13 


*Prandaj po ju them: Lypni dhe do t'ju jepet; kërkoni dhe do të gjeni; trokitni dhe do t'ju hapet. Sepse kushdo që lyp, merr, kush kërkon, gjen dhe dera do t'i hapet atij që troket.


Dhe cili nga ju është baba i tillë që, po t'i kërkojë bukë djali, i jep një gur? 
Ose po t'i kërkojë një peshk, në vend të peshkut i jep një gjarpër? 
Ose, po t'i kërkojë një vezë, i jep një akrep? 

Nëse ju, pra, që jeni të këqij, dini t'u jepni dhurata të mira bijve tuaj, aq më tepër Ati juaj qiellor do t'u dhurojë Shpirtin e Shenjtë atyre që ia kërkojnë.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mos e shkel kurorën!* 
Mt 5, 27-32 


*Ju keni dëgjuar se të lashtëve u qe thënë: Mos shkel kurorën. 

Por unë po ju them se kushdo që shikon një grua për ta dëshiruar, ka shkelur kurorën me të në zemrën e vet. 



Qe thënë gjithashtu: Kush e lë gruan e tij, le t`i japë letrën e ndarjes.

Por unë po ju them: Kushdo që e përzë gruan e tij, me përjashtim të rastit të kurvërisë, e bën atë të shkelë kurorën; dhe kushdo që martohet me një grua të ndarë, shkel kurorën.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## Arbresha

Komplimente per temen naqe...

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Ju jeni kripa e tokës dhe drita e botës!* 
Mt 5, 13-16 


*``Ju jeni kripa e tokës; por në qoftë se kripa prishet, me se mund ta rifitojë shijen? Nuk vlen për asgjë, veçse për t`u hedhur dhe ta shkelin njerëzit. 


Ju jeni drita e botës; një qytet i ngritur në majë të malit nuk mund të fshihet. 
Po ashtu nuk ndizet një dritez për ta vënë nën babunë, por për ta vënë mbi shandan, dhe t`u bëjë dritë të gjithë atyre që janë në shtëpi. 


Ashtu le të shndritë drita juaj para njerëzve, që të shohin veprat tuaja të mira dhe ta lëvdojnë Atin tuaj që është në qiell``. 


toni77*

vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

Vazhdim
*Unë jam Mesia, unë që po flas me ty!* 
Gj 4, 24-26 


*Hyji është Shpirtë, dhe ata që e adhurojnë duhet t'a adhurojnë në shpirtë dhe në të vërtetën.

Gruaja i tha: "Unë e di se do të vijë Mesia, që e quajnë Krisht; kur të ketë ardhur, ai do të na kumtojë çdo gjë.

Jezusi i tha: Unë jam Mesia, unë që po flas me ty!


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Sepse kështu na ka hije!* 
Mt 3,13-15 


*Atëherë erdhi Jezusi nga Galileja në Jordan te Gjoni për t`u pagëzuar prej tij. Por Gjoni e kundërshtoi fort duke i thënë: ``Mua më duhet të pagëzohem prej teje dhe ti po vjen tek unë?``. Dhe Jezusi, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: 


``Lëre tani! Sepse kështu na ka hije të kryejmë çdo gjë që përkon me vullnetin e Hyjit. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

vazhdim
*Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë!* 
Mt 4, 3-4 


*Atëherë tunduesi, pasi iu afrua, i tha: ``Në qoftë se je Biri i Perëndisë, thuaj që këta gurë të bëhen bukë``. Por ai, duke iu përgjigjur, tha: 


``Éshtë shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, por me çdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë"


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## Arcimedes

Te lumte dora Toni me k'to qe shkruajte. U kenaqa duke i lexuar.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Biri i njriut do të vijë në atë orë që nuk e mendoni!* 
Lk 12, 37-40 


*Lum ata shërbëtorë, që zotëria, kur të kthehet, do t'i gjejë zgjuar! Në të vërtetë po ju them se ai vetë do të ngjeshet dhe do t'i vendosë ata në tryezë, dhe ai vetë do t'u shërbejë. Dhe, në se do të vijë në të dytën a në të tretën rojë të natës dhe t'i gjejë kështu, lum ata shërbëtorë.

Por ta dini këtë: se po ta dinte i zoti i shtëpisë në cilën orë i vjen vjedhësi, do të rrinte zgjuar dhe nuk do të linte t'i shpërthenin shtëpinë.

Edhe ju pra, jini gati, sepse Biri i njriut do të vijë në atë orë që nuk e mendoni.


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mos u beto!* 
Mt 5, 33-37 


*Keni dëgjuar gjithashtu se të lashtëve u qe thënë: "Mos bëj betim të rremë; por plotëso premtimet për të cilat je betuar para Zotit". 

Por unë po ju them: "Mos u betoni fare, as për qiellin, sepse është froni i Perëndisë,  as për tokën, sepse është stol i këmbëve të tij, as për Jeruzalemin, sepse është qyteti i Mbretit të madh. 

Mos u beto as për kokën tënde, sepse nuk ke fuqi të zbardhësh ose të nxish qoftë edhe një fije floku; 

Por fjala jote të jetë: Po, po; jo, jo; gjithçka më tepër vjen nga i ligu. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Duhet të lindni përsëri prej së larti!* 
Gj 3, 3-7 


*Jezusi iu përgjigj dhe tha: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtete po të them që nëse një nuk lind përsëri prej së larti, nuk mund ta shohë mbretërinë e Hyjit.

Nikodemi i tha: "Po si mund të lindë njeriu kur është plak? A mund të hyjë ai për së dyti në barkun e nënës së vet dhe të lindë?".

Jezusi u përgjigj: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po të them se kush nuk ka lindur me anë të uji dhe të Shpirtit, nuk mund të hyjë në mbretërinë e Hyjit. Ç'ka lindur nga mishi, mish është; por ç'ka lindur nga Shpirti, shpirt është. 

Mos u mrrekullo që të thashë: Duhet të lindni përsëri prej së larti. 


toni77*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Nëse dikush ka etje, le të vijë tek unë e të pijë!*
Gj 7, 37-38

*Ditën e fundit, në ditën e madhe të festës, Jezusi u çua në këmbë dhe thirri duke thënë: ``Nëse dikush ka etje, le të vijë tek unë e të pijë. 

Ai që beson në mua, siç ka thënë Shkrimi, nga brendësia e tij do të burojnë lumenj uji të gjallë``.* 


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Unë jam drita e botës!*
Gj 8, 12


*Dhe Jezusi u foli atyre përsëri duke thënë: ``Unë jam drita e botës; kush më ndjek nuk do të ecë në errësirë, por do të ketë dritën e jetës``.*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

_Un&#235; jam dera!_
Gj 10, 9


*Un&#235; jam dera; n&#235;se dikush hyn n&#235;p&#235;rmjet meje, do t&#235; shp&#235;tohet; do t&#235; hyj&#235;, do t&#235; dal&#235; dhe do t&#235; gjej&#235; kullot&#235;.*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*Unë jam udha!*
Gj 14, 6-7


*Jezusi i tha: ``Unë jam udha, e vërteta dhe jeta; askush nuk vjen tek Ati përveçse nëpërmjet meje. 

Po të më kishit njohur, do të kishit njohur edhe Atin tim; qysh tani e njihni dhe e keni parë".*


vazhdon-->

----------


## toni77_toni

*UNË JAM!*
Gj 8, 23-25


*Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Ju jeni nga këtu poshtë, kurse unë jam nga atje lart; ju jeni prej kësaj bote, unë nuk jam prej kësaj bote. 

Prandaj ju thashë se ju do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja, sepse po të mos besoni se UNË JAM, ju do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja". 

Atëherë ata i thanë: ``Kush je ti?``. Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: "Pikërisht atë që ju thashë.*


vazhdon-->

----------

